# Eye Envy



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

So I caved and bought Eye Envy for Riley because his tear stains are getting pretty bad. I got the three piece set (the solution, pads, and powder). I have lots of questions!

For those of you who have used this product, what are your opinions? Did you dog tolerate getting the product applied? Is it ok for some of the liquid to get into their eyes? Did you use one whole pad per session? (this just seems so wasteful to me! Am probably gonna cut the pads in half or something). Last but not the least, the brochure that came with Eye Envy said that the liquid solution had to be refridgerated but the actual bottle says it doesn't have to. Which is it???

I'm really hoping this product works for us.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

rileysmommy said:


> So I caved and bought Eye Envy for Riley because his tear stains are getting pretty bad. I got the three piece set (the solution, pads, and powder). I have lots of questions!
> 
> For those of you who have used this product, what are your opinions? Did you dog tolerate getting the product applied? Is it ok for some of the liquid to get into their eyes? Did you use one whole pad per session? (this just seems so wasteful to me! Am probably gonna cut the pads in half or something). Last but not the least, the brochure that came with Eye Envy said that the liquid solution had to be refridgerated but the actual bottle says it doesn't have to. Which is it???
> 
> I'm really hoping this product works for us.


Eye Envy NR does *not* have to be refrigerated so look for the NR on the bottle. As far as effectiveness, I've been using the liquid (not the pads or powder) with my bichon Fiona and have seen some results, but I haven't been entirely consistent, so I am trying to get better with that and hopefully we'll have better results.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I use eye envy currently. I ordered mine straight from eye envy and it came with instructions to refrigerate it, so I have. I have to admit I didn't read the bottle. I just followed the printed instructions.

I cut the pads into quarters and use one quarter per eye (so a half a pad per application). Odo had pretty minimal staining going in, as they'd just started to return (I used Angel Eyes previously), but I've definitely noticed a difference and they're almost completely gone again now. I was using the powder in the beginning, but I've stopped using it daily. The powder is more for a cover-up until the staining starts to go away and his stains are so light now that you barely notice them unless you're me.

Odo is a big baby and has never yelped/complained during application and I know there's been at least a small transfer into his eye, though I do try my best to not get any in his eye. I did put some on my finger and touch it to my eye to see what it felt like (I did that with baby shampoo too when my kids were babies...I just don't trust corporations not to lie to me), and there was no stinging. I would still try to minimize getting it in the eye, though, just for safety sake.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I know that this thread is a couple of months old, but I'd like to know how all of you are doing with this product.

Its so frustrating. I was originally using Angle Eyes on Kina, and it worked really well. But 3 weeks after stopping, she looks worst than she did prior to starting Angle eyes last September.

I was going to see what the vet suggests on Thursday, but when I was looking at Kina yesterday morning, I just couldn't believe how horrible her stains were. I found a store in the area that sells Eye Envy. I find this product more appealing since it is applied to the actual stain, instead of taken internally. I was never really comfortable with Angel Eyes and never really actually gave her the full dose.

The EE that I purchased was the Non Refrigerated one.

How effective has this product been for all of you?


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Kina. In answer to your question, yes! Eye Envy has absolutely worked for Riley. I wish I had taken a "before" picture the change has been that dramatic. Before this product, I had Riley on an oral tear stain suppliment by NutraVet and it didn't work at all.

I will say though that we've been using this product for about a two-and-a-half months now and I still apply it every other day (not once a week like the instruction says). So I can't say if the tear stains will return or not if I stop using it for a couple of days. 

Like someone suggested here a while back, I cut the applicator pads into quarters (one quarter per eye so half a pad per application) to be economical and it has worked. I also have the non refridgerated formula which I have NOT refridgerated. Within a few days of using it, I noticed the stains slowly disappear and a great reduction in the eye gunk that usually accumulates.

I hope this works for your dog. Just make sure to be dilligent about applying it every day and you should see the results within a couple of days. Let us know how it works


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

It did not work for Gingerbread and I even used the powder.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I would assume in order to get this product to work, you would have to be consistent applying the product daily. 

Prior to purchasing EE, I was cleaning Kina’s eyes daily, in attempts to prevent the stains from getting worst. So I have no problems applying this product daily and making it part of her routine. 

I believe the instruction it does say that for preventative maintenance to apply it weekly. If and when she is stain free, I have no problem applying it every 3 days to prevent them from reoccurring. 

We are currently on day 3 of treatment, and I have to admit, the stains do look lighter. I have taken “before” pictures.

I will however, speak with our vet when I see him on Thursday and see if there is anything else that can be done to get rid of these stains once and for all. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Eye Envy eventually got to a point of no further benefit for me. It lightened the stains to a faint rusty pink/red, but never did truly get rid of them even with daily application. Angel Eyes got rid of them completely but, like Kina experienced, the stains came back in force within weeks of discontinuing use.

I'm looking into other options, and also going to talk to the vet to see if he has any ideas. It may be that Eye Envy and the light stains end up being the best option.


----------

